# Macbook 2006, linux et snow leopard



## Angy8888 (21 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour à tous, je suis nouvelle ici. Désolée si le sujet a déjà était évoqué avant, j'ai fait une petite recherche mais je n'ai pas trouvé vraiment de réponse à ma question/mon problème.

Voilà j'ai deux macbook 13 pouces, à l'origine avec OSX 10.4 Tiger, 512Mo de RAM, 1,86 GHz en processeur et un DD de 80go chacun. J'ai changé les DD en SSD l'un de 320go et l'autre de 120go. Mes deux macbook ont "sauté" à un moment avec impossibilité d'ouvrir l'ordinateur.
Tiger étant en plus dépassé par les nouveaux sites internet ect... j'ai décidé d'installer Leopard 10.5 (ma RAM n'étant pas suffisante pour snow leopard). Le disque a de nouveau sauté.

J'ai donc aujourd'hui ces deux mac a qui je souhaiterai redonner une petite forme, qu'ils puissent être assez performant pour lire des vidéos, surfer de manière fluide sur internet, utiliser un photoshop par exembple d'une version ancienne, enfin une utilisation surtout fluide et confortable.

Je vais dans tous les cas remplacer mes 2 barrettes de 256mo par 2 barrettes de 1go dans chacun des macs. Et là j'hésite entre installer snow leopard sur l'un et linux (Xubuntu ou unity) sur l'autre, ou mettre les deux en linux (sachant que je suis novice) ou les deux en snow leopard.

J'ai mis déjà Ubuntu sur l'un mais je le trouve très lent, le track pad ne marche pas super bien, les fenêtres sont lentes à s'ouvrir également....

A savoir que mes ssd sont totalement vide, donc pas de risque en terme de perte.

Quelle est la meilleure chose à faire dans mon cas ? et si j'installe Linux sur l'un ou les deux, quel Linux choisir pour ma config ?

Merci beaucoup de m'avoir lu et pour vos réponses.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Janvier 2016)

Salut

Tu devrais commencer par monter ce type de mémoire sur une machine et voir comment elle se comporte en 10.6.8 : http://www.crucial.fr/fra/fr/macbook-(13-inch,-late-2006)/CT2251112

Pour Linux, je ne suis pas sûr que les versions récentes soient bien moins gourmandes que la 10.6.8.

@+


----------



## asayah (21 Janvier 2016)

Linux ou Ubuntu sont des systèmes assez difficile à comprendre et les logiciels ne sont malheureusement pas tous compatibles... Si tu veux Linux juste pour son design, son interface tout ça, personnellement je trouve que ça ne sert à rien. 
Il est surtout pratique pour les développeurs etc.. car il est libre et entièrement personnalisable.
Si tu veux pas te prendre la tête avec tout ça, installes les deux en snow leopard.
Et si vraiment tu veux installer linux, le mieux serait que tu teste une ou deux distributions linux afin de te faire ton propre avis.


----------



## Angy8888 (21 Janvier 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Tu devrais commencer par monter ce type de mémoire sur une machine et voir comment elle se comporte en 10.6.8 : http://www.crucial.fr/fra/fr/macbook-(13-inch,-late-2006)/CT2251112
> 
> ...



Super merci pour ta réponse rapide. Je vais faire ça et peut être un en linux pour découvrir quand même par curiosité


----------



## Angy8888 (21 Janvier 2016)

asayah a dit:


> Linux ou Ubuntu sont des systèmes assez difficile à comprendre et les logiciels ne sont malheureusement pas tous compatibles... Si tu veux Linux juste pour son design, son interface tout ça, personnellement je trouve que ça ne sert à rien.
> Il est surtout pratique pour les développeurs etc.. car il est libre et entièrement personnalisable.
> Si tu veux pas te prendre la tête avec tout ça, installes les deux en snow leopard.
> Et si vraiment tu veux installer linux, le mieux serait que tu teste une ou deux distributions linux afin de te faire ton propre avis.



Merci pour ta réponse. Je vais mettre le plus gros 320go en snow leopard et l'autre ne linux pour la découverte et ma culture personnelle  j'ai déjà commencé à en apprendre un peu.


----------



## asayah (21 Janvier 2016)

Angy8888 a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse. Je vais mettre le plus gros 320go en snow leopard et l'autre ne linux pour la découverte et ma culture personnelle  j'ai déjà commencé à en apprendre un peu.



ah bha si tu t'intéresse à ce système vas-y


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Janvier 2016)

Angy8888 a dit:


> Super merci pour ta réponse rapide. Je vais faire ça et peut être un en linux pour découvrir quand même par curiosité


Pour les linux, je te conseille Ubuntu ou une de ses variantes (Xubuntu etc..).
Il est bien documenté : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook


----------



## asayah (21 Janvier 2016)

Angy8888 a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse. Je vais mettre le plus gros 320go en snow leopard et l'autre ne linux pour la découverte et ma culture personnelle  j'ai déjà commencé à en apprendre un peu.


Comment comptes tu installer linux/ Ubuntu ou Xubuntu ? clé bootable ou disque ?


----------



## melaure (21 Janvier 2016)

Perso, si c'est pour évaluer Linux, je te conseillerais de le faire tourner dans une machine virtuelle, comme ça tu restes sous OS X avec tes applis en même temps.


----------



## luc1en (21 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,

je suis la conversation avec intérêt


jeanjd63 a dit:


> Pour les linux, je te conseille Ubuntu ou une de ses variantes (Xubuntu etc..).
> Il est bien documenté : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook


Que penser de ce que dit Angy ?


Angy8888 a dit:


> J'ai mis déjà Ubuntu sur l'un mais je le trouve très lent, le track pad ne marche pas super bien, les fenêtres sont lentes à s'ouvrir également...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Janvier 2016)

luc1en a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je suis la conversation avec intérêt
> 
> Que penser de ce que dit Angy ?



Si on veut un système sûr mais peut être un peu plus dur à installer et paramétrer, c'est Debian qu'il faut choisir.


----------



## bompi (21 Janvier 2016)

Il existe une myriade de distributions Linux, dont beaucoup sont très spécifiques et d'autres de simples variations d'une même distribution-mère.

Si tu ne connais pas trop ou pas du tout le système, mieux vaut s'en tenir aux très connues, bien maintenues et suivies, documentées etc.
Par exemple Fedora (mais ce n'est pas trop ma branche) ou Ubuntu et ses avatars.
Disons : Ubuntu et ses avatars.

Ensuite, étant donné que tes Macs ne sont pas tout récents, mieux vaut ne pas les surcharger de travail graphique intempestif. Donc je te conseillerais de démarrer (comme déjà indiqué ci-dessus) avec XUbuntu. C'est Ubuntu avec une interface graphique simple et fonctionnelle, peu gourmande, sans zigouigouis graphiques plus ou moins utiles et qui usent de la carte graphique avec outrance [rappel : les Macs ne sont pas très bien lotis de ce côté-là, en général...]

Donc : XUbuntu. Tu peux toujours consulter les forums de Ubuntu sur le sujet de l'installation sur tes modèles de Mac car ils sont de bons conseils et ces conseils valent pour toutes les moutures de Ubuntu.

Par ailleurs : la virtualisation est une bonne option pour voir à quoi ça ressemble, en effet, à moindre frais. Tu ne mets pas en péril ton système (OS X) et tu apprends au moins une partie de l'installation, de la configuration et de la prise en main.
Mais, d'un autre côté, cela dépend aussi de ton objectif : tu peux aussi voir ça comme un défi 

Personnellement, la méthode que j'emploie en général sur mes Macs :

je démarre sur le disque d'installation de OS X
je repartitionne le disque interne :
une partition (petite, ou pas, selon le besoin) pour OS X
une partition de la taille de la mémoire (RAM) pour la partie _swap_ de Linux, format indifférent (elle sera reformatée plus tard)

une partition pour Linux (même remarque)

j'installe OS X sur sa partition 

je fignole OS X (mise à jour vers la dernière version, patchs de sécurité etc.)
je télécharge la distribution de Linux qui me convient et crée une clef USB d'installation
je redémarre sur la clef USB et procède à l'installation ; IMPORTANT : je ne repartitionne pas le disque mais utilise les partitions créées en 2)

je redémarre sur OS X et j'installe rEFInd pour pouvoir avoir le multiboot
je redémarre sur Linux et le fignole ; souvent il te dit qu'il faut aller pêcher le pilote du ouifi (pas libre) : il est donc conseillé d'avoir un câble RJ45 (Ethernet) sous la main pour démarrer
Voilà mon scénario de base.
*Très important* : le partitionnement du disque doit être fait avec les outils de OS X, que ce soit ceux de l'installateur ou ceux d'un système installé. Toucher au partitionnement avec les outils de Linux (ou autre système) est possible mais peut perturber ensuite OS X. Les dernières versions d'OS X ont considérablement "encrassé" la gestion du partitionnement et on y met rapidement le binz le plus complet avec d'autres outils.

Quant à Linux, c'est très bien, c'est beaucoup plus simple que par le passé même s'il faut toujours utiliser une console (Terminal) à un moment où un autre. Et j'ai très peu de problème à l'utiliser (mais j'ai un peu l'habitude aussi, ça doit aider).


----------



## Angy8888 (22 Janvier 2016)

Alors merci à tous pour votre intérêt.

J'ai installé ubuntu la semaine dernière déjà sur l'un. Et je suis en train de suivre un "cour" sur open class room pour apprendre à l'utiliser (notamment la console de commande ect....) C'est très intéressant.

Hier j'ai été chercher d'occasion 2 barrettes de RAM de 1go. Ce qui me fait maintenant 2go de RAM sur mon mac/ubuntu avec 120 go de SSD. ET CA MARCHE NICKEL. Après avoir installé deux ou trois paquets pour les codecs vidéos ect...

Je vais mettre également 2 barrettes de 1go sur l'autre (320 go de SSD) et j'ai acheté sur l'Apple Store Snow leopard (20€) que je reçois aujourd'hui, je vais l'installer sur l'autre.

Je pense cependant refaire une install correct de ubuntu (peut-être xubuntu qui effectivement est moins gourmand) avec un partitionnement du disque pour mes documents...comme ça si il replante un jour je ne perd pas toute mes données (ce qui m'est arrivé la dernière fois, 7 ans de ma vie effacés ).

Donc normalement ce week-end j'aurai deux mac en état de fonctionnement, fluide, l'un pour apprendre linux, l'autre pour le kif Mac osx....

En gros pour un petit billet de 50€ j'ai récupéré 2 macs, ça vaut le coup....à voir combien de temps ils tiendront la route.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Janvier 2016)

Angy8888 a dit:


> Alors merci à tous pour votre intérêt.
> 
> J'ai installé ubuntu la semaine dernière déjà sur l'un. Et je suis en train de suivre un "cour" sur open class room pour apprendre à l'utiliser (notamment la console de commande ect....) C'est très intéressant.
> 
> ...


Content pour toi.
Bonne découverte du monde Linux. De plus ça te servira sur Mac. Le terminal et ses commandes ne sont pas très différents entre Mac os X (un unix) et Linux (un autre unix).

Tu as un très bon forum pour ubuntu : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/index.php

@+


----------



## secureinfo42 (22 Janvier 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Perso, si c'est pour évaluer Linux, je te conseillerais de le faire tourner dans une machine virtuelle, comme ça tu restes sous OS X avec tes applis en même temps.


Pas assez de RAM pour ça


----------



## secureinfo42 (22 Janvier 2016)

Qq conseils : sous Ubuntu, passe à LXDE (plus léger qu'Unity) et préfère Chromium à Firefox (plus léger)
Pour les sauvegardes, sauvegarde sur un voir deux Clouds gratos (sinon tu peux même prendre un FTP gratos chez Free)
Pour alléger ton OSX, regarde dans les options d'Onyx (titanium.free.fr) pour désactiver qq animations graphiques.

Tu peux aussi désactiver des services au démarrage : http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/disabling-unnecessary-mac-osx-services/ 
je n'ai pas trouvé de liste parcontre, si t'en trouve une, j'suis preneur


----------

